# Anyone have a concealed carry license?



## weebiscuit (Aug 22, 2011)

We finally got the law passed in Wisconsin to allow to carry a concealed weapon! Along with Illinois, we were the only two states without that right! Of course my husband and I both want to get licensed, but we have to go to a "training" course. Doesn't matter that we've both been hunters for the last 40 years!

Anyway, if you do carry a concealed weapon, what do you carry? Just curious. I have a few handguns I am considering but they are really all a bit bigger than I'd like for C.C.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 22, 2011)

Here in AZ it's not uncommon to see people 'packing' in public, on the ranch or where ever. I have for years also... we also have had the law to C C for several years but I dont. Mine's just out in the open, LOL

I dont hold much stock in a .22- if it is a serious enough situation that you would ever have to use one you would want something with some stopping power- not something that would tick somebody off.


----------



## Baptism (Aug 22, 2011)

I live in Minnesota and have had my C&C permit for about a year now. I'm glad Wisconsin has joined the rest of most of the states now because I drive through there regularly. Wisc. had always had a carry permit but it was exclusive to Wisc. residents and they recognized no one else. I thought is was funny that they were trying to decide if they should ban carry in Packer Stadium ! (No insult intended, I'm a Packer Fan!) Anyway, it doesn't matter how gun savvy you are after hunting all your life. The C&C classes are about self protection, your rights to protect yourself, how to decide when or if to do it and how to protect yourself the best way possible legally if you have to use your weapon. Self protection pistol use is different than target practice. Also, the classes will probably fulfill requirements from other states so you can carry there. I am licensed in most states. Your classes will cover how to travel with your weapon on airlines and how to find the C&C laws in the states you will go to or through.

I chose a semi automatic Glock 19 for its dependability. I was considering the smaller sized Glock model 22 but I didn't have room for all my fingers without a grip extension and the 19 just felt more secure. I would like to get a little smaller one for summer use. You will find you might want more than one for use in different seasons due to lighter weight or winter clothing to cover it. My friend has a ruger 380, another has a revolver but says it is a little bulky. Another has a .22. I know people say they won't do much but I figure if you shoot in the right part of the anatomy you can deter anything. There are some women's C&C forums and they will have a lot of information. There are about 5 favorites for women with prices ranging from $400 to $700.

Also, how/where do you plan to carry should also be considered. Those of us with hips find it hard to carry inside the waist band. I bought a C&C fanny pack which I like. I have a C&C purse but those can be snatched and you can't let them out of your control no matter where you are. Also, my Glock doesn't fit in it. I also have a shoulder holster which I find to be very comfortable but not for summer wear.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 22, 2011)

I do.

Usually only carry, however, when traveling to the big city, at night, or on a trip.

The S&W Airweight .38 revolver is a good carry gun, imo. Hammerless and fits in a purse or coat pocket well. I don't trust the semi-auto for me. If I'm in a bad situation, I might not cock it properly and that could cause it to jam. With a revolver, that isn't an issue.

Also like the Crimson Trace grips. I am thinking an intruder might be deterred by seeing the red dot over his heart and hearing the click of double action.


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2011)

Walther PPS. Video below






Those who have been wanting to get a carry permit probably should do so sooner rather than later. Make sure the course you take for the permit makes you comfortable with carrying a gun, and if not, take more instruction. If you're not confident, the gun is more likely to be used against you vs. to protect you.

I've always been safety conscious but worry because of what I do for a living, people may think I have access to large (vault) sums of cash. I don't, but would imagine some thug might not realize that's the case.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZQpjY_jkoY

Plus, let's also consider the following as stated by Ann Coulter:

"Guns are our friends because in a country without guns, I'm what's known as "prey." All females are."

Color me a Coulter fan, but even if you're not, it wouldn't hurt to consider the insight above.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 22, 2011)

I always carry in the car (which actually doesn't require a permit in KY) and sometimes carry when I go to town and such. I have a Springfield XD-9 subcompact. Its NOT small. Next time, I'd choose a .40 rather than 9, although 9 is nice and cheap to practice with! I tried a few Glocks, and they jammed CONSTANTLY (like, 10% of the time, with quality ammunition). For an "unjammable" gun, unacceptable to me. I've had two XD's now, put well over 15,000 rounds through, and I've stove-piped twice. My friend has a Kahr PM9 9mm, and he LOVES it. Its VERY small, easy to control, fun to shoot. Holds 6+1 with the standard mag (whereas mine carries 10+1 with the standard). It is quite expensive, however, around 800? Mine was $600 or so since I got nightsights (mandatory, in my opinion, for any gun since it makes it soooo much easier to focus on quickly). Springfield is a great company, wonderful support, awesome in house upgrade shop (I have a custom trigger and an upgraded barrel, both done by Springfield). I can't say enough about them. Unless I get the little Kahr my friend has, I'm definitely getting another XD (not XDm, for me).

Previous to the Kahr, my friend had a .380 Rugar LCP. Very small, EASY to hide ANYWHERE, nasty very difficult trigger, and its "only" a .380, which isn't powerful enough in my opinion. Wouldn't ever get another one.

Overall I can't say enough about the XD. Only downside is they are large and hard to conceal (same size as Glocks). The little Kahr my friend has is amazing. Only downside is the price. DO NOT GET THE 40 VERSION. Much much much harder to control, way too much kick, too big a bullet for the frame. The 9mm is very well balanced and 10x more controllable compared to the slightly larger 40.

As far as cocking, XD's are always cocked. If its chambered, its ready to fire. The triple safety is a HUGE bonus for me. There is no thumb safety (although in the largest .45 they do offer a CA version that does have a thumb safety). There is a trigger safety, a grip safety, and an internal safety (which is why Glock and XD are the ONLY two guns that will not *can not* fire if dropped accidentally). There is absolutely no way you can fire an XD without having it in your hand and in a "ready to fire" position. And since there is no additional safety, there is nothing to fumble over in an emergency. Just hold it normally and fire and bam. Very safe. If you are only holding it half-heartidly, it won't fire. VERY slick. Especially paired with a custom trigger, its very smooth and very easy, while being very safe and pretty much impossible to fire without meaning it.

I also have a built-in laser (not the Crimson, because that bulks up the grip). I have an integral recoil spring laser; its a replacement for the stock recoil spring and puts the laser just below the barrel without adding anything external to get caught or restrict a holster. Love it



other than the expensive batteries, which is true for any laser.

Never been a fan of the walther, I have the .22 version. Nice plinker, horrible to work with or clean. XD breaks down in 10 seconds, and reassembles in 15 seconds.


----------



## Davie (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been a CC since 2009 and would not be without a gun when I travel. Being female and traveling there are two things I wont be without--my gun and a fully charged cell phone. Oklahoma has tried to pass an Open carry law twice now and I'd be all for that.

Right now I carry a S&W 38 Special--only thing I don't like is it is a double action trigger and I'll pull my shot high and to the right. I also don't like the fact that revolvers don't have safeties.

Wish I still had my father's P-38 9MM. He brought it home from WWII when his unit raided a gun factory. Each memeber got to assemble one gun and bring it home with it's original holster. It got stolen several years ago and it just made me sick as I was a dead shot with it.

Going to be looking to either a new P-38 or may get in touch with Nathan and talk to him more about the gun he was describing above.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 22, 2011)

Here are some handy hints I used while working on the ranch and doing a lot of work with cattle all day- I had a regular hip belt- but carried my old Ruger revolver on the left side- backwards- so it's used as a cross draw. Carrying it on the right gets in the way if you have to rope something, etc.... Also, on our holsters, we made a 'tie down' out of leather that hooks up over the hammer- helps keep your gun secure and also acts as somewhat of a 'safety'.

I prefer revolvers rather than autos and have always kept an empty chamber under the hammer as another safety feature. I have never carried it full loaded and figured if I cant hit something in 5 shots rather than 6, I shouldn't be carrying it anyhow. LOL

I love my Ruger .45 but it's not a good C & C gun, LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 22, 2011)

I do. I have a 9mm Glock and a revolver. The 9mm is the one I carry most of the time.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Aug 22, 2011)

My husband has his. The also offer class at UT martin Iseen it in my continueing education booklet


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 23, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> Here in AZ it's not uncommon to see people 'packing' in public, on the ranch or where ever. I have for years also... we also have had the law to C C for several years but I dont. Mine's just out in the open, LOL
> 
> I dont hold much stock in a .22- if it is a serious enough situation that you would ever have to use one you would want something with some stopping power- not something that would tick somebody off.


I agree completely about the .22, but I also thought that if someone were aiming a gun at me and I pulled out a .22 and could put a few bullets into them, wouldn't they be so surprised and scared that they'd "lose it?" I know a .22 hasn't much stopping power, but I think that if I were shot a few times with one I would be pretty much stopped in my tracks.

I've been looking at the Ruger SP 101. It takes the .357 Magnum cartridges but also the less expensive .38 Specials.


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 23, 2011)

Baptism said:


> I live in Minnesota and have had my C&C permit for about a year now. I'm glad Wisconsin has joined the rest of most of the states now because I drive through there regularly. Wisc. had always had a carry permit but it was exclusive to Wisc. residents and they recognized no one else. I thought is was funny that they were trying to decide if they should ban carry in Packer Stadium ! (No insult intended, I'm a Packer Fan!) Anyway, it doesn't matter how gun savvy you are after hunting all your life. The C&C classes are about self protection, your rights to protect yourself, how to decide when or if to do it and how to protect yourself the best way possible legally if you have to use your weapon. Self protection pistol use is different than target practice. Also, the classes will probably fulfill requirements from other states so you can carry there. I am licensed in most states. Your classes will cover how to travel with your weapon on airlines and how to find the C&C laws in the states you will go to or through.
> 
> I chose a semi automatic Glock 19 for its dependability. I was considering the smaller sized Glock model 22 but I didn't have room for all my fingers without a grip extension and the 19 just felt more secure. I would like to get a little smaller one for summer use. You will find you might want more than one for use in different seasons due to lighter weight or winter clothing to cover it. My friend has a ruger 380, another has a revolver but says it is a little bulky. Another has a .22. I know people say they won't do much but I figure if you shoot in the right part of the anatomy you can deter anything. There are some women's C&C forums and they will have a lot of information. There are about 5 favorites for women with prices ranging from $400 to $700.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with what you said about the CC classes a person has to take as far as preparing a person for everything you mentioned, because in state one of the classes they said would fulfill the requirement was a Hunter's Safety class. These classes are geared towards hunting rifles and hunting laws and regulations. Yet, they would fulfill the requirements! I find that odd. And taking a Hunter's Safety class will not fulfill the requirements other states carry, so we could not legally carry concealed into other states. however, there is one class being offered, and I forget right now who is sponsoring it.. possibly the NRA... but it is the class that's taken in Utah, and if you take this class then you are legally entitled to CC into all states. As it stands now, if you have a CC permit, you are not really legally able to carry into other states, because they all have different requirements, but as I understand it, if you take the class that entitles you to carry in Utah, then you are covered in all the states, as that's the most stringent class.

Thanks for the info on where to carry on your body. I never carry a purse. My wallet goes in my back pocket and that's all I ever carry, so a purse holder wouldn't work for me. I was considering a pancake holster but will have to try out different things. I'm not planning on carrying the weapon everywhere I go, but there are definitely times I would feel much more comfortable having it on me.

I know several people with Glocks and they are very satisfied with them. And I will visit the women's forums and see what their recommendations are! I never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 23, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I do.
> 
> Usually only carry, however, when traveling to the big city, at night, or on a trip.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of the red dot, LOL! Like you, I would only carry on certain occasions. And I tend to agree about the semi-automatics. One of my hand guns is a little Jennings semi-automatic .22 and it constantly jams. It's a cheap gun, anyway. My dad gave it to me so I'm not out any money. I tend to like the revolvers. Of course, they are a bit bulkier to conceal. But at least they are more dependable.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 23, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> I agree completely about the .22, but I also thought that if someone were aiming a gun at me and I pulled out a .22 and could put a few bullets into them, wouldn't they be so surprised and scared that they'd "lose it?" I know a .22 hasn't much stopping power, but I think that if I were shot a few times with one I would be pretty much stopped in my tracks.
> 
> I've been looking at the Ruger SP 101. It takes the .357 Magnum cartridges but also the less expensive .38 Specials.



Have had several Rugers and have found them very poorly designed. Very difficult to break down, etc.

The point of a larger caliber is also the philosophy of "dead men can't sue". If you truly have to defend yourself for your life, do you also want to defend yourself in court when the injured party decides you "misinterpreted" him? If you are going to point a deadly weapon at someone, you should be aiming to be deadly. And don't forget, if a person gets in a fight for their life situation, they may continue to assult you because its easier to disable you than it is to get away and expose themselves to your gun again. So if you use a small gun with a quiet retort and small bullets, they may continue the attack as a form of defense. Remember, 22's HURT, they do not do that much damage and have very little energy (stopping power). If they are drugged up or drunk they won't even notice.

For home defense I carry a Mossberg 590 12g loaded with 4 paint bags (the least lethal round available), 2 slugs, and 2 buckshot. If the paint bags don't convince you to get out of my house, the buckshot will end the matter. But I'll feel 100x better and much looser firing HydroShock at an intruder whereas I might hesitate firing a killing shot. I know that the HydroShock won't kill.


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2011)

Do I need another cup of coffee? I thought I was replying to a thread about getting a first miniature horse! Sorry -- I'm off to cut and paste my reply to the right thread


----------



## Baptism (Aug 25, 2011)

Check out the CCW Reciprocity web site. They will tell you what states recognize what permits. All states are a little different in what is required to be covered in classes and each instructor has their personal opinions to add. The web site also has a trip planner and other helpful things.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the site Baptism.... and yes Nathan, I agree. I have heard of burgulars suing home owners when they were injured or dog bit on the property they were breaking in to!!!!

Also, a drugged up mentally unstable person is already 'not in their right mind' and a .22 may either just infuriate them, or not phase them at all, and if they are that set on doing you bodily harm, they will continue the attack.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 26, 2011)

"Guns are our friends because in a country without guns, I'm what's known as "prey." All females are."

I'm not trying to start anything here so please don't 'shoot' me (



) but I come from one of those "countries with out guns" and this just struck me as very sad. I do not feel like prey and will not consider myself as such. Every living thing is vulnerable but I'm pretty sure (haven't researched this at all) that at least as many men are attacked as women each year. If someone is determined to do you harm they will not care how much testosterone runs thro your veins. I can't imagine going thro life considering myself a victim.





That said I hope those of you who carry a weapon can explain to me how it makes you feel safer. I'm not sure I want to shoot someone and I'm pretty sure hesitating is going to make carrying that weapon useless. It might even increase the risk of harm. So I'm curious how you can be sure that when it really counted you wouldn't hesitate? Nathan plans for that inclination by using non lethal force initially, will he really have time to fire the lethal round if the 'warning' shots fail? I live in a country where only the police /army and a very few of the security personnel are allowed to carry weapons. Even our rifles have to be licensed and locked down. That works for the law abiding citizens and then there are those who don't care what the law says. They carry weapons and WILL use them. They don't care what innocent bystander is hurt either. We have news stories of children shot in the homes because some one opened fire in a drive by and gun play in our streets as the criminals use guns to settle internal disputes. Having a gun won't keep me safe from these people. I don't agree with the law that says only the police and the bad guys can carry weapons but I'm not sure I'd be any safer (or anyone else would either) because I could carry a gun. I sure wouldn't feel safer knowing Joe Blow down the street might have one and in an attempt to defend his loved ones fire without considering the risks to others. I know thats what the courses are supposed to do but I'm not really convinced that only 'sensible' people will pass those. So help me understand all this.


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't ever want to shoot someone but I am doing what I can to defend myself. Carrying a gun IMO levels the field as much in my favor as possible should I ever be confronted by someone who means me harm. Chances are it would be a male who even if unarmed would be stronger than I am.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 27, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> "Guns are our friends because in a country without guns, I'm what's known as "prey." All females are."
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything here so please don't 'shoot' me (
> 
> ...


I don't know as I would say I feel like "prey" without a gun but I would feel safer if we were allowed to carry--and I would carry if our laws were the same as those in the US. The way things are now the criminals are just getting more & more cocky and if things continue as they are I can see everyone--not just women but everyone--are going to be 'prey' if they don't have a gun for self-protection.


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 27, 2011)

Baptism said:


> Check out the CCW Reciprocity web site. They will tell you what states recognize what permits. All states are a little different in what is required to be covered in classes and each instructor has their personal opinions to add. The web site also has a trip planner and other helpful things.


Awesome site! Thanks for telling me!


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 27, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> "Guns are our friends because in a country without guns, I'm what's known as "prey." All females are."
> 
> I can't imagine going thro life considering myself a victim.


I can't either! That's why I never intend to be one if I can help it. And as long as I'm armed, and a bad situation arises, I will protect myself at all costs.

I have a lot of really close canadian friends. I've been to their homes in Canada many times and they've been to my home in Wisconsin. And while we are so similar, there are just differences that will never be understood on either side. Canadians simply cannot fathom or understand what our heritage and history mean to us, and this is because canadians never fought a revolution for Independence. They signed some papers. We americans were guaranteed the right to carry arms because in Colonial days the British were taking firearms from the citizenry and locking them up in armories. If americans had not been armed, we would NOT have gained our independence.

I have discussed this concept many times with my canadian friends and they simply do not get it. This is not meant to offend you. It's simply my perspective as an american with canadian friends. Since canadians are not allowed to carry firearms, they really feel that's the best way for a citizenry to be, but to the average american, being stripped of firearms leaves many of us feeling helpless, and at the mercy of any evil government which should happen to take over.

And with our constitutional guarantee of the right to carry arms, that SHOULD mean we can also carry a concealed weapon, but it's taken some states far to long to accept that. I remember back in 1984 when a man crashed into a McDonald's restaurant years ago and began shooting and killed 21 people. If bad people have guns, good people should have them, too. And I also remember when a woman who was at that restaurant during the shooting had her two parents killed, and she testified before Congress and said that if she had been given a permit to carry a concealed weapon, maybe she could have shot that madman before he shot her parents.

Victims are created every day. No, you don't consider yourself one. But you *are* potential prey, whether you realize it or not. The world is full of predators. What if you are getting into your car in a dark parking lot and a man jumps you and puts his arm around your neck and a knife to your throat? If it were me, I would always have my hand on my gun in a potentially unsafe situation, and at least I'd have a fighting chance. And if someone is holding me with a knife to my throat, you can bet the farm that I'd put a bullet in him before I'd let myself *become* a victim, and I'd take my chances in court with a jury of my peers if he should survive and sue me.

You asked us here to "help you understand this." I don't think anyone can help you understand it if you are the product of a culture that has been raised with the idea that a citizenry should not be armed. I can't understand the concept of an unarmed citizenry. I can NOT understand how anyone in Canada is OK with the idea that criminals have guns but the good people are not allowed to have them or defend themselves. Can you help me understand THAT? No, you can't, because it's simply incomprehensible to the culture I grew up in. We just have to accept the differences between our cultures and celebrate the similarities!


----------



## Minimor (Aug 28, 2011)

> I have discussed this concept many times with my canadian friends and they simply do not get it. This is not meant to offend you. It's simply my perspective as an american with canadian friends. Since canadians are not allowed to carry firearms, they really feel that's the best way for a citizenry to be, but to the average american, being stripped of firearms leaves many of us feeling helpless, and at the mercy of any evil government which should happen to take over.


This is so true--Canadians in general (there are a few exceptions) do think that it is wrong for individuals to carry guns, wrong for people to have guns for the purpose of protecting their homes. I live in Canada but I am American by birth & I guess still American in my thinking even after all these years of living up here. My friends here simply don't agree with me when I say that I believe we should be allowed to carry guns, to use guns to protect ourselves. One friend said that Americans have guns & they still have crime--I said yes, of course there is still crime. Another friend gets quite indignant & says that if the average person carries a gun it just means that more people get shot. One--a man--was horrified to think that if I could carry a gun I would. He said nothing is worth dying for. I told him that's true, and that's why I should be allowed to carry a gun--because I have no intention of being the one to die, it would be the other person, the one who tries to assault me. But, they just don't get it. They cannot fathom the idea that one should be able to protect oneself. This male friend counts on the belief that "it isn't likely to happen to me so why would I need protection?" That's a concept that I don't believe in.

Right now our local crime rate is soaring (Brandon is bad enough, Winnipeg is even worse) and I believe that a good part of the problem is there are no repercussions for offenders. Youths mostly get a slap on the wrist and are set free to do it again. Adults get minor sentences in far too many cases... I believe that if these offenders knew that when they do a home invasion there's a very good chance they will be met by the business end of a gun held by a homeowner who is willing to shoot and able to hit what he aims at a good number of them would think twice about doing that home invasion. Unarmed victims are easy prey, but it's not quite so much fun if your prey shoots you. Even the Mounties agree--the one night a couple years ago when I called them, the officer that came out asked if I weren't afraid to live out here without male protection. I told him not usually--but I added I am American & I firmly believe that I--and anyone--should have the right to carry a gun and use it if necessary to protect myself. I expected him to say that guns aren't the answer....but he didn't. He agreed, and said yes, you should be able to. I suppose that with the stuff he sees on the job, he knows how unsafe it really is for anyone to believe in "it's not likely to happen to me" Unfortunately the Mounties have no say in the law, they can only enforce the existing laws (or try to--I'm sure there are many times when it seems like a losing proposition to them!)


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 28, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> "Guns are our friends because in a country without guns, I'm what's known as "prey." All females are."
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything here so please don't 'shoot' me (
> 
> ...


Statistics disagree.... check out states in the US where guns were outlawed, and crime rates... then compare to the same states, 1-2 years after allowing Concealed Carry. The violent crime rates dropped SIGNIFICANTLY. And its not just one state.... its happened time and again, EVERY state that has allowed weapons has had a significant and instantaneous drop in violent crime.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

Nathan's absolutely correct.

... Regarding the "gold" colored quote, Ann Coulter is doing what she often does... being extreme but making a valid point. Haven't heard her say very many things that weren't right on.


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 28, 2011)

Jill said:


> Nathan's absolutely correct.
> 
> ... Regarding the "gold" colored quote, Ann Coulter is doing what she often does... being extreme but making a valid point. Haven't heard her say very many things that weren't right on.


I love Ann Coulter! She's really abrasive to a lot of people, but she's NOT dumb, and what she says always make perfect sense.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

Ann Coulter is one of my favorite famous people... and my list of those is pretty short.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 28, 2011)

Another way to look at it is, it doesn't matter if the guns are outlawed. Those who respect the law will find it impossible to get a weapon legally. Those who disrespect the law will not have any problem locating and procuring a weapon, nor using it.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

Exactly!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2011)

(Outlaw guns and only the criminals will be armed...)


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 28, 2011)

Jill said:


> (Outlaw guns and only the criminals will be armed...)


And this is why guns will never be outlawed in the US. The American people simply would never stand for it! And does anyone seriously think the criminals would all turn in their guns?

I really had my eyes opened to the Canadian mindset about 13 years ago when I was at a large gathering of friends just outside of Port Perry, Ontario. These people are still my friends.. we had met on an internet gardening site and a group of us were meeting in Canada, and we had made plans to come to my place in Wisconsin the following year. I talked about things that could be done within an hour's drive from my place, and also mentioned riding the four wheelers or horses on our trails and then I said, "And we have a shooting range set up, so we can target practice if you like."

Oh my, the reaction was hilarious! The Canadians were just stunned! None of them had ever held a gun before and the concept of actually shooting one just terrified them, and then there was a chorus of "no thank you's" to the target practicing! LOL! Still love them all, anyway!


----------



## Minimor (Aug 29, 2011)

> (Outlaw guns and only the criminals will be armed...)


Exactly. Welcome to Canada.


----------



## Jetiki (Aug 29, 2011)

I used to work at a Gun range. We referred to the Jennings as Jammings for a reason. A good quality gun shouldn't jam. Here in SC you can get the permit to carry but if you are on your own property you can open carry and its fine. We mostly have issues on our own property so we don't have SC permits but did have them in Florida. I have small hands and some of the guns like the Glocks etc are too fat for me to hold comfortably. I prefer the 1911 style. I want a Springfield subcompact 45 or a Kimber or something similar my husband has a 45 Colt compact that he carries on the farm along with Besty the 12 gauge.

Karen


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 29, 2011)

Minimor said:


> Exactly. Welcome to Canada.


I don't agree with the law that says only the police and the bad guys can carry weapons

As I said this law (which of course doesn't read as I typed above) isn't something I support. I appreciate that you've all taken the time to explain your position to me. I do think this is a far more complex subject than we can really cover here tho. I am still not convinced that I'd be safer if every one carried a gun (maybe if_ I_had one but my neighbor might be an idiot with his lol) I was just trying to get a clear take on _why_ so many felt a gun made them safer. Being a born and bred Canadian I do have conflicting thoughts on the subject (which no doubt comes thro on my posts



) but I think you might be surprised just how many Canadians not only don't like the law but have chosen to disobey it in many small (and sometimes not so small) ways, particularly here in western Canada. We often feel like we are a world apart from our eastern countrymen and since laws are based on majority (more or less) and our population is still mostly in large cities in the east we see laws passed that western citizens(excepting perhaps cities like Vancouver) would never pass. Weebiscuit, your firing range would be quite the hit with most of my friends here so I think perhaps you are again seeing some of the differences I'm talking about. Of course I make no denials about my redneck friends (and family)


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 29, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Weebiscuit, your firing range would be quite the hit with most of my friends here so I think perhaps you are again seeing some of the differences I'm talking about. Of course I make no denials about my redneck friends (and family)


When I made that comment, it was at our first get together, and it was in Ontario. At that time, I just had NO idea that Canadian citizens didn't all have guns like a lot of us do in the US, so I made the comment in all sincerity, thinking that maybe some of them would like to target practice! I sure learned my lesson!

I had another wonderful friend in British Columbia, but she died last year due to a pulmonary disease. She was just a wonderful lady, but she thought we americans were all "cowboys" and she would never have allowed a gun in her house. She lived in Langley. Have you ever heard of it?


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 29, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who commented on your concealed carry weapons! I very much appreciate all the info, and I have copied and saved some of the posts so I can print your "favorites" out and take them with me when I go shopping for a concealed weapon. I don't have much time these days so I couldn't respond individually to all the posts, but I did read every one of them!

BTW... we are deer hunters, plus we have many assorted small firearms and pistols, so I am completely comfortable around guns of all kinds. What I was looking for, and what I got from you, was your favorite concealed carry gun!


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 29, 2011)

Jetiki said:


> I used to work at a Gun range. We referred to the Jennings as Jammings for a reason. A good quality gun shouldn't jam. Here in SC you can get the permit to carry but if you are on your own property you can open carry and its fine. We mostly have issues on our own property so we don't have SC permits but did have them in Florida. I have small hands and some of the guns like the Glocks etc are too fat for me to hold comfortably. I prefer the 1911 style. I want a Springfield subcompact 45 or a Kimber or something similar my husband has a 45 Colt compact that he carries on the farm along with Besty the 12 gauge.
> 
> Karen



THey don't make a Springfield XD Subcompact 45, just 9mm or 40. To get a 45 you have to go with the full frame Service/Compact model with a 4" barrel. Definitely my next weapon



Not sure if they refer to the 1911's as subcompacts? Don't know much about the 1911's.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 29, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> When I made that comment, it was at our first get together, and it was in Ontario. At that time, I just had NO idea that Canadian citizens didn't all have guns like a lot of us do in the US, so I made the comment in all sincerity, thinking that maybe some of them would like to target practice! I sure learned my lesson!
> 
> I had another wonderful friend in British Columbia, but she died last year due to a pulmonary disease. She was just a wonderful lady, but she thought we americans were all "cowboys" and she would never have allowed a gun in her house. She lived in Langley. Have you ever heard of it?


Langley is very near to Vancouver. Near enough that those of us who are 'inland' tend to refer to the whole area as Vancouver (Not very accurate) rather than the lower mainland. Still, yes doesn't surprise me at all. If you were to check attitudes in any of the larger cities they may reflect what you have seen. We tend (forgive me fellow BCers from the places in question, just what us more northern people think in general not specific to anyone) to consider all the coastal people tree hugging hippy do gooders lol. The general populations in less 'urban' settings in western Canada, aka, smaller cities, towns and villages as well as rural locations, you would perhaps get a different response. I have a friend who's passion is black powder rifles. He'd like to get into mounted shooting but at this time can't fit a horse into his life. Most of our friends and family are hunters and I was raised around guns too. In fact a right of passage in our house was to be allowed to take the 'squirrel gun' out without an adult. That was on our 12th birthday, the only rule was we had to go alone, not in a group. That way there was no risk of shooting someone else in the group if we got 'buck fever' er... rabbit fever lol (the gun was a tiny 22 and sure not for hunting anything over rabbits, grouse or squirrels) Does that make me a redneck ?


----------



## Katiean (Aug 29, 2011)

I carried a gun when I lived in Las Vegas. I had someone getting in my apartment when I was out. He would do things to let me know he had been there along with stealing a pair of my undies



each time he was there. I told the guy at the gun shop how close I would be to the person when I entered the apartment (it was maybe 700 sq ft). I had a friend that was a cop and I asked him if I shot the guy in my apartment, what would happen to me? He told me it would depend on what his intentions were. I told him "well, he wouldn't be there to play patty cake. No one was to enter my apartment. Not even the apartment staff." He said if I was in fear of my life, nothing would happen." The guy at the gun shop got me comfortable with pointing a gun at a person and I bought a gun. I carried it when I took my dog out. I had it with me at all times because it wouldn't do much good if I left it at home and he found it. I did find out later that it was the maintenance man at the apartments that was getting into my apartment. I had changed the door lock set with one I went and bought myself. 2 days later he went in through the window and took my door off and changed the lock so I could not get in. Then he followed me to a place that I went dancing at. He was caught and I moved about 3 weeks later. You know "what ever happens in Vegas stays in Vegas" They can keep him and all the horror he created. I will NEVER go back to live in Vegas.


----------

